# UAE Maps Thread



## Kutsuit

*1. Google's Street View now available in Sharjah, Ajman*

http://www.khaleejtimes.com/business/technology/googles-street-view-now-available-in-sharjah-ajman









_Sharjah
(Image via Google Street View)_



> *The Street View car covered Al Khan, Al Wahda and Corniche Street in Sharjah.*
> 
> US technology giant Google has announced the arrival of Street View in Sharjah and Ajman, a feature by Google Maps that will allow users to view and navigate 360 degree street-level imagery of major streets across the two emirates.
> 
> The first Street View Special Collect in the UAE was launched in 2013 for Burj Khalifa followed by the Shaikh Zayed Grand Mosque Center and the Liwa desert in Abu Dhabi. In 2014, Dubai was the first Arab city to have Street View on a street level.
> 
> Google Street View imagery provides users with a rich, immersive browsing experience and allows users to explore world landmarks, view natural wonders, navigate a trip or other points of interest. Street View was first launched in May 2007 and is already available in more than 3000 cities across 63 countries around the world.





> Antony McLoughlin, Street View Programme Manager, for Google in Europe, Middle East and North Africa, said, "We have been expanding Street View across the UAE and hope to do add additional imagery in the future. Street View is a great feature that benefits users and businesses, we've received great feedback wherever we've launched around the world."


*2. Jumeirah Inside | 360 Degrees of Luxury*

Welcome to Jumeirah Inside - a virtual journey comprising 360° video and photography which enables users to access never-before-seen footage, discover hidden treasures and share them with the world. 

Developed in partnership with Google, Jumeirah Inside is a hotel industry first and offers a fully immersive digital travel platform which is accessible via Jumeirah.com.

The immersive experience offers exclusive access to Jumeirah's hotels which are brought to life by by 360° video, cinematic video, 360° photography, 360 spheres, 3D sound, interactive hotspots and voiceovers.

Visit http://inside.jumeirah.com






*Link:* http://inside.jumeirah.com/en/


----------



## Kutsuit

*Sharp new 3D map of Dubai by year-end*

Detailed 360-degree view of buildings and cityscape to be captured by drones

http://gulfnews.com/news/uae/government/sharp-new-3d-map-of-dubai-by-year-end-1.1457980












> Dubai: Dubai Municipality will start work on a project this month to create a 3D (three-dimensional) map of Dubai using images captured by drones, a senior official said.
> 
> The map is expected to be ready by the end of 2015.
> 
> It could be made available to the public after an audit and approval process, said Abdul Hakim Abdul Kareem Malek, director, Geographic Information Systems (GIS) Department, Dubai Municipality.





> After release to state authorities, a modified version of the map may be made available to the public, possibly even in the form of a mobile app, he said. The initial viewing is planned over an inter-department government website link.





> In 2016, there is also a plan to release a new colour-coded cartographic map of Dubai that shows parks, beaches and other points of interest in a viewer-friendly format.


----------



## Kutsuit

*3D-printed map of Dubai is largest of its kind*

https://stepfeed.com/more-categorie...of-dubai-is-largest-of-its-kind/#.VjCq9dIrI-U



> A 3D replica of Dubai, considered to be the largest of its kind, debuted last week at the CityScape exhibition.
> 
> Commissioned by Ejadah Asset Management to showcase the group’s assets, the 3-by-2-meter map features famous landmarks such as Burj Khalifa and Burj Al Arab and was created by Generation 3D, a Dubai-based 3D printing consultancy.


----------



## Kutsuit

*1. Dubai - Downtown Dubai Google Earth Tour - watch in HD






2. Dubai - Desert to Dubai During Sunrise Google Earth Tour - Watch in HD






3. Dubai - Sunset from The Palm Jumeirah Google Earth Tour - Watch in HD






4. Dubai - Creek Tour from Old Dubai to New Dubai Google Earth Tour






5. Dubai - Metro Red Line Tour from Rashidiya to Jebel Ali Google Earth Tour





*


----------



## Kutsuit

*HISTORICAL PLACES OF UNITED ARAB EMIRATES IN GOOGLE EARTH*


----------



## Kutsuit

*1. Explore Liwa with Google Maps - Google اكتشف ليوا مع خرائط






2. Explore Views of the Burj Khalifa with Google Maps





*


----------



## Kutsuit

Taken from another thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130165962&postcount=1



gerald.d said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I think you're going to like this.
> 
> We've just added a whole bunch of new content to Dubai360.com to celebrate the 1st anniversary of the site going live.
> 
> Highlight is an amazing 45 gigapixel panorama shot from the pinnacle of the Burj Khalifa.
> 
> But that's not all - from this panorama, you can link to many other gigapixel images we've shot around the city, including many brand new gigapixels shot from drones. Yup. DRONE GIGAPIXELS.
> 
> From those, hundreds of new "hotspots" are then available to take you pretty much wherever you want.
> 
> We now have over 2900 separate pieces of panoramic content on the site - over 1600 new pieces of content added since we launched.
> 
> The site is so comprehensive that the special effects guys for the new Star Trek film used it to scout the city and decide on which locations to shoot before coming over here!
> 
> Explore and enjoy!
> 
> Challenge - can you find the giraffes?!
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> 
> Gerald.


----------



## Kutsuit

*1. Dubai on Google Earth / Google Maps (1):






2. Dubai on Google Earth / Google Maps (2):





*


----------



## Kutsuit

*HERE Maps Street View Levels to the UAE*

http://techview.me/2015/04/here-maps-street-view-levels-to-the-uae/












> HERE maps has been one of the leading maps and navigation apps worldwide second to Google Maps. One of the lesser known features is their Street Level which is their Google Maps Street View equivalent.
> 
> Until now, Street Level has only had coverage in the US and some parts of Europe. The UAE region is the next chunk of coverage for Here maps Street Level.





> Here is how it looks so far compared to Google Maps Street View.
> 
> _HERE Maps Street Level:_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Google Maps Street View:_


----------



## The-King

I only recently discovered Here Maps street view and I was quite impressed!


----------



## Kutsuit

*UAE geoportal map viewer:*

https://geoportal.abudhabi.ae/mapviewer/index.html (in English)

https://geoportal.abudhabi.ae/mapviewerar/index.html (in Arabic)


----------



## DUBAI10000

Yay, they finally added the Palm Jumeirah


----------

